# Lighting/ hood options for planted 125g?



## Schadenfreude (Feb 24, 2014)

Hi all.
I just picked up a new 125g and I'm trying to figure out the best setup for a planted tank. It is 16.5 inches wide (15" on the inside lip) and 72" long. It has glass panel braces in the middle making the openings on either side 26" wide. I was going to just put two standard black flourescent hoods on it, but I'm having a heck of a time finding ones that would fit. So I'm exploring other options at this point.
The tank came with glad panels that sit on the top of the tank and an obnoxiously large and ugly lighting box that sits on top of those. I would like to have something more streamlined and attractive. Would a couple aquasuns work for a planted tank? Would they fit on those openings? Should I try to get one long one or two small ones that just covers the openings on either side of the glass?
Any advice or help would be greatly appreciated. I'm totally at a loss on the best way to do this.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

A deep tank that grows live plants is going to need much stronger lights than standard flourescents. 
HO ( high output ) Aquasuns should work. Ideally you'll want 4 of them to give you two rows, but 2 units in one row would still be much better than standard lights and grow a wide variety of species with success.


----------



## wpe_15 (Dec 18, 2014)

Please forgive me for hijacking your thread, but for a 55 gallon tank that is moderately planted would LED's work as lighting?


----------



## Schadenfreude (Feb 24, 2014)

TheOldSalt said:


> A deep tank that grows live plants is going to need much stronger lights than standard flourescents.
> HO ( high output ) Aquasuns should work. Ideally you'll want 4 of them to give you two rows, but 2 units in one row would still be much better than standard lights and grow a wide variety of species with success.


Thanks. The tank is 21" tall. I found these on ebay that look like they would fit across the openings:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/301144437829?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Would two of these (one on either side of the bracing glass) be sufficient? It looks like they also have them with a 4 light setup. Would that be better (still one on either side of the bracing glass)?

Thanks!


----------



## Schadenfreude (Feb 24, 2014)

So I found a guy on craigslist selling a 72" Beamswork led light (used) that he offered to add red LEDs to make it compatible for a planted tank for $200. I read up on the brand and it didn't seem to get very good reviews, plus there was some debate on whether LEDs are all that effective for planted tanks.
Since I'm new to the monster tank world, I decided to go with a T5 lighting setup. The one I purchased is a T5 72" Odyssea 320W with LED blue lights (I assume for nighttime viewing). It has four T5 lights that can be turned on two at a time and has a timer. Would this be sufficient for a 21" deep tank with plants? Has anyone has experience with this brand for planted tanks?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

how about this one...on sale for $149.95 with free shipping...

http://www.aquatraders.com/72-inch-4x80W-T5-Aquarium-Light-Fixture-p/52307p.htm

i have several of this brand light for the past 4 or 5 years and have had no problems at all...


----------



## Schadenfreude (Feb 24, 2014)

That's the one I bought, though I didn't get it from aquatraders since they seem to have a LOT of negative BBB complaints. I found a seller on ebay in Texas that had it for the same price, and by going through ebates I'm even getting another 3% back plus no tax! I'm hopeful that it will be work out for the planted tank. Can you tell me if you get high, medium, or low light from it? Just want to know what plants I can consider.
Thanks for your help!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i had a 2 tube T-5 HO 48" fixture on a 90 gallon tank (taller than a 125) grew corkscrew val like wildfire..


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Your Oddysea should work just fine and then some. The blue LED's are for simulating moonlight, which is important for coral tanks, but not so important for plant tanks. They aren't harmful, either, so you can either duct tape over them or leave them alone, either way.


----------



## supperfish (Oct 17, 2016)

I have a 72-inch LED aquarium light on my 90 gallon tank (taller than a 125) and it works fine.


----------

